
WebGL Water Demo - dkyc
http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/
======
DrScump
One case it doesn't handle at all is abrupt movement underwater (vertically or
horizontally), which has significant displacement effects (which you see in
faultslip-caused tsunami).

------
dimonomid
It is kind of sad that when I used to play games, we didn't have anithing like
this! Modern graphics is impressive.

